# narizón / narigón



## LEGION

¿Alguien sabe, por favor, la forma correcta de decir esta palabra?
*narizón vs. narigón*
¡GRACIAS!


----------



## SpiceMan

Es narigón.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

En Chile decimos "narigón", pero encontré "narizón" en el DRAE:





> *narizón**, na**.*
> *1. *adj. coloq. Que tiene grandes las narices.


 ¿Dónde se usa "narizón"?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* la forma usual de decirlo es "*narizón*". "*Narigón*" nunca lo he oído. Por cierto, también solemos decir "nariz", no "narices", aunque ambas formas sean correctas de acuerdo al DRAE. La única forma en que he oído "narices" en plural es con la expresión "me dejaste con un palmo de narices", y no sigo más para no desviarme del hilo original, aunque esté relacionado.

Saludes,


----------



## Argótide

ieracub said:


> Hola:
> 
> En Chile decimos "narigón", pero encontré "narizón" en el DRAE: ¿Dónde se usa "narizón"?


 
En México se dice *narizón*.  Como nota de curiosidad, el año pasado estuve en Segovia (España) y en el centro de esa ciudad vi que hay un restaurante que se llama "El narizón".  Me llamó mucho la atención porque yo pensaba que en España *narigón* era el término usado.  No fui a informarme con el proprietario sobre cómo decidió llamar así a su restaurante.


----------



## falbala84

En España se dice "narizón" (y por aquí, incluso "naripón"). Narigón sólo se lo he oído a argentinos.


----------



## cacarulo

falbala84 said:


> En España se dice "narizón" (y por aquí, incluso "naripón"). Narigón sólo se lo he oído a argentinos.


Claro, cuando Bilardo dirigía al Sevilla...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo totalmente con Argótide... por acá es narizón, no hay más.


----------



## xeneize

La Rae  da ambos sin ninguna nota de uso regional...
¿En serio en ningún lugar de España dicen _narigón_?..Habría jurado lo contrario...


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Uf no sé, es que para mí la forma más común es narizotas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## jmx

Yo uso "narigón" para _persona de nariz grande_, "narizón" me suena a que signifique _nariz grande_.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú también decimos *narizón* (para la persona o animal). El DRAE da tres opciones: *narizón*, *narigón* y *narigudo* (que tiene grandes las narices).

Atentamente,


----------



## pejeman

Yo no se por qué, pero siempre he usado "narigón" (tal vez era el que usaban en la Colección Juvenil Cadete, que leí de niño) pero ayer en la noche se me salió decir "narizón" y sentí que había cometido un error. Hoy veo que también es correcto.


----------



## chics

jmartins said:


> Yo uso "narigón" para _persona de nariz grande_, "narizón" me suena a que signifique _nariz grande_.


¡Sí, yo también!
Pero ahora que pienso, creo que no, que sólo _narigudo_ y ahora al ver _narigón_ lo he relacionado... También hay la expresión quevediana _un hombre a una nariz pegada._

¿Usáis *nápia*, alguien, para designar una nariz grande? ¿Y *napión* (napia grande)?


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> ¡Sí, yo también!
> Pero ahora que pienso, creo que no, que sólo _narigudo_ y ahora al ver _narigón_ lo he relacionado... También hay la expresión quevediana _un hombre a una nariz pegada._
> 
> ¿Usáis *nápia*, alguien, para designar una nariz grande? ¿Y *napión* (napia grande)?


 
Hola:

Por aquí sí usa "napia" como nariz, pero no tiene que ser necesariamente grande. También usamos "tocha" y "porra", o sus correspondientes plurales.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## SpiceMan

Tambien uso nápia. Pero como dice antpax no significa que sea grande. Eso sí, casi siempre en contexto de nariz grande la uso.

¡Qué pedazo de nápia que tenés hermano! Te ponés de perfil y no dejás ver el paisaje.

Napión nunca lo escuché.


----------



## Ostravito

Pués yo he dicho siempre narizudo o narigón!  Pero bueno con esto de los apelativos "cariñosos" cada uno tiene su forma de decirlos.


----------



## falbala84

SpiceMan said:


> Tambien uso nápia. Pero como dice antpax no significa que sea grande. Eso sí, casi siempre en contexto de nariz grande la uso.
> 
> ¡Qué pedazo de nápia que tenés hermano! Te ponés de perfil y no dejás ver el paisaje.
> 
> Napión nunca lo escuché.



Sólo un detalle, "napia", sin tilde 

Aquí se usa también "espiocha" para nariz grande, "vaya espiocha que tiene ese"...


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Por aquí decimos *ñata*, que pensé era sólo una jerga, pero veo que está en el DRAE.

*ñato**, ta**.*
(Del quechua _ñatu_).
*4. *f. coloq._ Arg._,_ Cuba_,_ El Salv._,_ Nic._ y_ Ur._ Nariz de una persona.

*¡Qué tal ñataza que tienes, hombre!*

Atentamente,


----------



## Jellby

En el DRAE viene en plural, y yo también lo uso así para la persona que tiene nariz grande.

*napias.*
1. f. pl. coloq. Narices, órgano de la cara humana, especialmente cuando es muy grande.


----------



## pejeman

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Por aquí decimos *ñata*, que pensé era sólo una jerga, pero veo que está en el DRAE.
> 
> *ñato**, ta**.*
> (Del quechua _ñatu_).
> *4. *f. coloq._ Arg._,_ Cuba_,_ El Salv._,_ Nic._ y_ Ur._ Nariz de una persona.
> 
> *¡Qué tal ñataza que tienes, hombre!*
> 
> Atentamente,


 
Hola:

Yo sabía que _ñato _era chato_._

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo no había oído ni napia ni ñata.


----------



## jazmin1492

Aquí es narizón, narizona, narizones y narizonas, el término narigón o narigudo no existe aquí.


----------



## Maximino

jazmin1492 said:


> Aquí es narizón, narizona, narizones y narizonas, el término narigón o narigudo no existe aquí.




Quizá ni te imaginas qué es narizona en Nicaragua y en algunas zonas aledañas. Por eso que a las personas de grandes narices les dicen narizudos.



Saludos


----------



## hual

Hola,

En Córdoba, Argentina, se usa _narigón_. Nunca he oído _narizón_. También se usa _narigudo_. En cuanto a nariz, también se usan por acá _napia_ y _ñata,_ y una_ narizona _es una nariz grande y no una mujer de nariz grande.


----------



## Maximino

hual said:


> Hola,
> 
> En Córdoba, Argentina, se usa _narigón_. Nunca he oído _narizón_. También se usa _narigudo_. En cuanto a nariz, también se usan por acá _napia_ y _ñata,_ y una_ narizona _es una nariz grande y no una mujer de nariz grande.




En Chile y en varios otros lugares de Hispanoamérica también se usa ‘ñata’ o ‘ñatas’ para aludir a narices. Sin embargo, ‘ñatón, -na’ hoy en día en Chile se usa poco para referirse a un narigón o narigudo.



Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

Ñato/a es quien tiene la nariz pequeña o "apretada contra la cara", que no le sobresale gran cosa, digamos. 
De cualquier manera es frecuente encontrarse con gente a la cual se le apoda "el ñato" y en realidad es narigón.
Ñato también puede usarse con el significado de tipo, individuo, etc. "Pararon al primer ñato que se les cruzó y le preguntaron el camino"


----------



## Cal inhibes

Ñata en Colombia es nariz chata, o sea aplastada. Se dice narigón y narizón. Existe, como en algunos lugares de centroamérica, un término muy vulgar: Narizona. Designa a una mujer con el clítoris grande o prominente.
Salud


----------



## jazmin1492

Maximino said:


> Quizá ni te imaginas qué es narizona en Nicaragua y en algunas zonas aledañas. Por eso que a las personas de grandes narices les dicen narizudos.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


Hola.
No la verdad no tenía idea, pero aquí es la que se emplea para designar a la gente con nariz grande, muy pero muy extraño que se escuche otra por lo menos donde vivo, son cosas que ocurren como el verbo coger y bueno igual pienso que su significado real es el primero ya el otro es dependiendo de cómo desean nombrar ciertas cosas, ya sea por ¨cariño¨ o ¨juego¨  Lo tomo más como algo en sentido figurado, porque si te pones a pensar el miembro del hombre no se llama nariz como para que les digan narizones a los hombres de miembro viril grande, pero es la gente que así lo va nombrando y por eso lo acogen los diccionarios.
Pero dime cuál es entonces el término más correcto para designarle a la gente de nariz ancha o prominente narizón, narigón, narigudo o narizudo? Son tantas que no sé cuál es realmente la mejor y la menos ¨coloquial¨  igual ocurre mucho con otras palabras, ¨bigotón y bigotudo, cejón y cejudo, dientón y dientudo y otras tantas que se acostumbran en un país y las otras en otros, por ejemplo aquí las comunes son las primeras de cada par. Supongo es por el uso común del sufijo ¨ón¨ el cual es aumentativo y por eso es muy común agregárselos a los adjetivos que deseas aumentar.

Por ejemplo en la RAE no viene narizudo que es la que tú me sugieres, sólo encontré narigón y narigudo aparte de narizón. Igual si en Nicaragua acostumbran llamar al miembro del hombre ¨nariz¨ bien podrían decirle narigudo o narigón igual aludiendo a un hombre así.

*narizón**, na**.*
*1.* adj. coloq. Que tiene grandes las narices.
*2.* f. fest. coloq._ Nic._ *pene.*

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


_​


----------



## alex83mx

en la lengua vulgar o coloquial es NARIZÓN o NARIGUDO

Forma adecuada en la lengua española no importa que estés en china si hablas español esta es la forma correcta.

narigón, narigona


_adjetivo/nombre masculino y femenino_
coloquial
[persona] Que tiene la nariz muy grande.
"es guapo pero un poco narigón"
sinónimos: narigudo


----------



## Jonno

No entiendo por qué dices que esa es la única forma correcta. Aparte de que en cada lado se puede decir diferente, a "narigudo" no le veo ningún problema para ser usado en un lenguaje formal. De vulgar no tiene nada. El propio DRAE te remite a él desde narigón, sin darle ninguna connotación. Quizá narizón o narizotas puedan soñar más coloquiales, al menos en mi zona.


----------



## alex83mx

ok si se fijan con detenimiento la RAE pone lo siguiente 

*narizón, na.*

*1.* adj. coloq. Que tiene grandes las narices.

adj. coloq = adjetivo coloquial = 




coloquial



_adjetivo_
Que es propio de la conversación corriente.
"lenguaje coloquial; registro coloquial"
sinónimos: conversacional, familiar


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Ya, el problema viene de que en tu primera intervención has usado, identificándolos, _coloquial _y _vulgar_. Y, además, dando _narigón_ como única forma "correcta", como si las otras, por ser de uso familiar o vulgar fueran "incorrectas". De ahí, supongo, la extrañeza de Jonno y, ya que estamos, la mía. Correctas son todas las apuntadas, otra cosa es el registro en el que se utilicen.

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Que narizón para mí es coloquial (no vulgar) ya lo he dicho al final de mi mensaje.

Por otro lado, cuando el DRAE en su primera acepción de una palabra dirige a otra sin más especificaciones, significa que las considera sinónimas y con preferencia de la palabra definida sobre la palabra que dirige a esta.

Como ese es el caso de narigudo y narigón, me extraña que al primero lo consideres coloquial y vulgar y al segundo la única forma "correcta y adecuada" (correctas son todas, y adecuadas depende para qué y dónde), lo que contradice directamente lo que indica el DRAE. Eso sin tener en cuenta que varios compañeros dicen que la forma narigón no se usa en sus zonas.


----------



## oa2169

Me acordé del mono narigudo o násico y me pregunto si la palabra "násico" está emparentada con "nariz". 

¿Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## Jonno

Más bien con "nasal".


----------



## Quiviscumque

oa2169 said:


> Me acordé del mono narigudo o násico y me pregunto si la palabra "násico" está emparentada con "nariz".
> 
> ¿Alguien lo sabe?



Sí que están emparentadas; provienen de la misma raíz, que en su forma primitiva contiene una _-s;_ pero en latín muchas veces la _-s_ se convirtió en _-r_ (eso se llama rotacismo). Así que en latín tenemos para decir _narices_ tanto  _nares_ como _nasus_.


----------

